# Japanese quail questions.



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Okay, by first ever post in this section so please be gentle with me:flrt:

We are looking at getting some of these little birds in the near future and I am currently at the design and build bit. I am getting a little confused though about the best housing options to offer, as well as how much space to allocate each bird. Some sites have said 2 birds can live in a 20x30cm (that sounds insanely small!!) enclosure whilst other sites say to allow anywhere between 1 foot square and a metre square per bird.

The plan is to have females only. They will be living outside unless the weather gets really bad, then will be brought inside.

I cannot decide which will be the better option....a 4ft rabbit hutch type enclosure with a 4ft tall by 3 x 7ft run attached, or a 3 foot rabbit type enclosure inside a 6 1/2ft tall x 3 x 7 ft aviary type affair. 

The aviary type option is going to cost a lot more and involve much swearing and grumbling as batons are attached to the house...the smaller option can be coddled together in a day.

How many birds could I comfortably house in these set-ups do you think?

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

it depends how much you need to be able to get into it, a taller one would be easier to access, but as long as you can get in the shorter one comfortably then thats fine. 

ours are in a rabbit run style thing which opens enough to reach the whole of the inside, which is good because they lay their eggs all over the place.

i was shocked about the 20 by 30 thing! we have four, and they use all the space given, i'd never dream of keeping in such a small area.

i'd say in 3ft by 7ft you could easily have 5 girls maybe? just give plenty of escape places as quail can be nasty nasty things to each other

one BIG tip - mealworms - make sure they have a regular feed of these and it'l really help them not to fight, they need a lot of protein in their diet, so if the food doesnt contain it they will try and get it by pecking each other! and they dont show much mercy lol

good luck with them though, they are a pleasure 


(p.s hi mirf its illusion from bn!)


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> (p.s hi mirf its illusion from bn!)


Why did you not tell me you had quails? You should have known I wanted some!!:lol2: Can I ask where you got yours from as there are no sellers here that I know of.

The 20x30cm bit shocked the hell out of me as well to be honest. Four foot will be a bit of a squeeze but achievable. So, only 5 birds? I though I would be able to accomodate a little more than that, but that's why I'm asking.

I did read about the waxies. They are about the only livefood I have ever managed to breed with any success so they are lucky on that front. How many and often would you suggest to feed them?

I was also reading that layers mash/pellets are fine as a food for them as opposed to dedicated quail food..not to mention easier to get hold of here.

Also read they love sand baths, so will be providing a tray or two of that. I have some lovely, chunky, branches that will be going in as well. Not to mention the odd plant or two....at this rate there will be no room for the birds!!:lol2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah i think more would be ok, its just hard to picture the space, my brain is tired. 

sounds like they'l have a good home :2thumb:

i got mine at a local poultry sale, maybe look out for these in your area? they usually do them at cattle markets etc once a month or something. plus its an auction so its exciting! lol

yeah we dont get a specific quail food, ours have chick crumb/layers mash, and finch/wild bird seed avaliable all the time, and mealworms twice a day, just a few each, as well as occasional bits of cabbage etc.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

join the quail forum run by a woman called shaz she breeds and keeps loads of quails in aberdeen


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I was always told height was also important with quail as they jump upwards when shocked, so if you only have say an 18inch height they could break their necks...........

Mine were kept in a 6ft x 3ft x 6ft high aviary, using a rabbit hutch for shelter.

If you put straw/hay down & put their food in it they have to scratch & search for their grub which helps keep the squabbling down coz they are kept otherwise occupied :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve always kept mine in rabbit hutches, so they`resheltered from the weather.
japs are fat and lazy, not anything near as stupid and bouncy as chinese, i dont think they need that much height tbh.
the 20x30 thing will be for indoor cages for egg producers - they`re kept inside under lights to keep them laying all year.

have a look on coturnixcorner - you should be able to find someone reasonably local that breeds them, get them at 6 to 8 weeks old though.

feed them layers pellets and some corn/budgie seed and grit and you`ll be drowning in eggs in no time.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> yeah we dont get a specific quail food, ours have chick crumb/layers mash, and finch/wild bird seed avaliable all the time, and mealworms twice a day, just a few each, as well as occasional bits of cabbage etc.


Thanks for the help hun, I will get hold of the local livestock market ans see if they sell poultry. Not sure how safe I will be though, I have a habit of getting over-excited. I may well end up coming home with a cow and a flock of sheep:lol2:




adamntitch said:


> join the quail forum run by a woman called shaz she breeds and keeps loads of quails in aberdeen


I looked for quail forums and found dozens of them....any idea what the forum name is?



carlycharlie said:


> I was always told height was also important with quail as they jump upwards when shocked,


We will be putting netting under the roof to avoid any injury when they 'boing' and, as suggested, will be doing lots to keep them amused during the day: victory:



pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve always kept mine in rabbit hutches, so they`resheltered from the weather.
> japs are fat and lazy, not anything near as stupid and bouncy as chinese, i dont think they need that much height tbh.
> the 20x30 thing will be for indoor cages for egg producers - they`re kept inside under lights to keep them laying all year.
> 
> ...


They will have the rabbit hutch for shelter and we also plan to cover the roof of the run so they don't get too wet/cold/miserable in bad weather.

Will have a nose on coturnixcorner and see what I can find. Thanks all for the diet info, much appreciated.

As far as numbers are concerned is 5 about right, as SilverSky suggested, or can I safely house a few more?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d put more in myself

and be careful if you get any `range` or `whites` or `pieds`.
they`re impossible to sex visually and you could get males by mistake


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

How many do you think? I would hate to over-crowd them but would love a nice little group. They will be pets than anything else, although the eggs will be more than welcome!!

*edited to add* Thanks for the advice, I will try and stick with the 'normals'


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

but a mixed flock is prettier!

the italians/ fawns etc are sexable the same as the normals :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have tuxedo's, and the only way is wait until they're old enough, turn upsidedown, foam squirts out = boy :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> but a mixed flock is prettier!
> 
> the italians/ fawns etc are sexable the same as the normals :2thumb:


 I do like prettyful things...........



SilverSky said:


> i have tuxedo's, and the only way is wait until they're old enough, turn upsidedown, foam squirts out = boy :lol2:


 
Um....eewwwwwwwww!!:lol2:


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

Battery style keeping of Japanese quails are about the size of an A5 sheet of paper per bird, not including feeders and water :gasp:
generally I recommend at least 1 square foot per bird, preferably more space for them to investigate. The easiest to sex are your bog standard normal colouring and Italians, females have black speckling on the face, neck and the breast areas, whereas males have a rusty brown colouring on the neck, face, and the breast areas. With a 'hutch' in a run or chicken coup style housing, quails are very stubborn and wont 'go to bed', they'd rather sleep out in the open in all weather :bash:

keelan : victory:

ps: CoturnixCorner and Quailforum are good forums


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Well it sound like I will have to invest in a small whip and pointy stick to get them to bed:lol2:

We have amended the plans slightly now as we were given a huge roll of chicken wire at the weekend (thank you 84KB11:flrt which is 3 foot wide. Now the run is going to be 6 x 4.5 foot floor area which given then 27 square foot to charge about in. Do you think that is big enough to comfortably house 6 girls? There will be lots of branches, cork hides and the like to hide in and one half is going to be a raised bed with weeds and grass growing so they can have a scratch about and maybe catch some bugs. The other half is concrete. I will also be offering a sand bath as I read they really enjoy that.

The biggest problem I am having is finding somewhere that sells them. The closest we have found is a 60 mile drive each way, which is not ideal. We were debating whether to incubate eggs, but knowing my luck I would end up with all males.

Have I forgotten/missed anything glaringly obvious...besides the food and water that is.

Oh one more thing. The breeders I spoke to all told me I HAVE to have a male in with them, is this true? as I don't really fancy the idea of eating a fertilised egg :?

Sorry for the essay once again.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i've never heard that you have to have a male in there, but maybe to keep the girls in check? girl quails can be nasty to each other.

we eat the fertilised quails eggs all the time, and chickens, makes no difference :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you dont have to have a male, he wont do any harm though.

where are you looking for birds? try the poultry forums, bluelaced, preloved and the like....or see if theres a cage bird auctin near you? they go for £3 to £5 each around here

hatching you own is easy too, i used to get ebay eggs all the time for a bit of fun, you do need to be able to deal with the excess males or know someone who can...we eat them ,lol


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Well it sound like I will have to invest in a small whip and pointy stick to get them to bed:lol2:
> 
> We have amended the plans slightly now as we were given a huge roll of chicken wire at the weekend (thank you 84KB11:flrt which is 3 foot wide. Now the run is going to be 6 x 4.5 foot floor area which given then 27 square foot to charge about in. Do you think that is big enough to comfortably house 6 girls? There will be lots of branches, cork hides and the like to hide in and one half is going to be a raised bed with weeds and grass growing so they can have a scratch about and maybe catch some bugs. The other half is concrete. I will also be offering a sand bath as I read they really enjoy that.
> 
> ...


6 girls would be fine in that size, plenty of room for them, I think you've got everything sorted well, if you were planning on breeding then you'd need a male, but just for eggs a male isn't needed. If you were to breed, there are sex linked genes with cinnamon quail, if you cross a cinnamon male with a fawn female you will get 50% cinnamon females and 50% fawn males, so from hatching you can prepare what to do with the males, whether you decide to eat them :mf_dribble: or pass them on to someone else


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Sorry guys, not getting any notifications at the mo for some reason....

Well I have looked on preloved so far with no luck and the nearest bird/farm auction is, apparently, pretty grim when it comes to fowl.

Swansea is still looking to be our best bet, although I shall keep hunting.
Good news that I don't need a male. I have no plans to breed as I really wouldn't know what to do with any excess males. No way I could kill something after raising it from birth, I'm far too big a wuss, not to mention being a veggie:lol2:


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Heya hun, long time no see.
I found a brilliant breeder here in Bristol if you are ever down this way.
Very knowledgable and well priced.
I paid £10 for 6 girls and a male.
I keep mine in the big greenhouse..freerange with a hutch they totally ignore.
Apparently having a male keeps the girls happy and makes them less likely to squabble.
I feed mine on the smallholder layers pellets...they are smaller than most and mean I can feed the chooks and quail the same thing.

Maddie


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Hey you, not spoken in blooming ages. How are you?:flrt:

Oooh where abouts in Bristol? Will be a lot easier to get them from 'home', as I know my way around the place. Am I reading that right you got them all for £10 :gasp: So are you keeping them in the g/house with the man eating plants, or are they in a different one? I just have images of a missing bird and a very fat looking pitcher plant:lol2:

As for the feed I am (once again) getting so many conflicting stories my brain is starting to melt. Some are saying normal chuck layers mash and pellets will be fine, others that it has to be solely quail food, another a mix of both with dried bugs, then again that a mix of both plus veg and live bugs is the only way to go.....I hate being a noob again:lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Still having no joy sourcing any birds, every breeder I contact in this area has decided not to bother with quail this year :bash:

Even contacted a couple of sellers in Gloucester with no luck.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

its a shame cos they're always at the poultry sales i go to down here! 

i got myself 4 more a couple of weeks ago lol couldnt resist. lovely golden ones.

i also put some more eggs in the incubator, time for some more bubbas :no1:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I shall have to pop down and steal yours I think!!:lol2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i'll put some in a little boat and send them across the sea to you!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Don't forget their little inflatable arm(wing) bands


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you can feed them on anything small enough to fit in their mouths really.

mine get layers pellets ( just normal chook ones ) as the basic diet with grit down, and water in a rabbit bottle so it dosnt get dirty.

then they have other stuff occasionally( depends what i have in at the time and whats on offer at the food place )
wild bird seed
mealworms
budgie seed
millet sprays
whole wheat
mixed corn 
etc.

shame you`re so far, i have a few tame girlies here!


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry for the delay hun, I have been ill.
I have IMed you with the full details.


----------

